# 945GCT-HM bios update needed compatible with Windows 7 32bit



## ggonzalez777 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello forum,

I recently upgraded my HP a6019h desktop from Vista 32bit to Windows 7 32bit. I've since had issues with both stuttering in my sound and a noticeable lag in my mouse movements. I read through some other forums and found that a possible reason is because my mobo's (ECS 945GCT-HM) bios is not up-to-date. I went to HP's website and found the bios update but I believe it will only run if it's in Vista. I tried installing it several times and it states that my computer does not meet the minimum requirements error 9998. I have looked everywhere for a compatible update and have not found one. If anyone can tell me how to install this update, knows of where to find a Windows 7 compatible update, or even maybe knows how to resolve my stuttering sound and lagging mouse issue please let me know. Thanks.

P.S. - I have the latest Realtek drivers and DirectX drivers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

DirectX is Microsoft - DX11 would have been installed with Windows 7.

Run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ggonzalez777 (Oct 6, 2009)

I did run the advisor before I installed Windows 7. I was go to go and I'm currently using it. After I posted the thread I tried running the update in compatibility mode using Vista. The update still didn't install. I also read about flashing the BIOS using a USB drive. I could try that approach but I would need the BIOS update to be in DOS bootable files which isn't the case right now since the update is an EXE file. What do you guys think?


----------



## ggonzalez777 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I give up. I can't find anything to help me. I submitted to buying a new sound card and I'll just have to deal with the mouse lag. Thanks forum.:normal:


----------

